# استشارة بخصوص دائرة cnc



## منصور888 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا اهنئ جميع المسلمين علي بلوغ يوم عرفة ويوم العيد عسى الله ان يجعل هذا اليوم العظيم مغفرة لذنوب ماتقدم منها وماتاخر عظيمها ويسيرها وان يجمعنا علي طاعتة بتمام الصحة وبين الاهل والاحبة والاصحاب .. وكل عام وانتم بخير 

انا قمت بشراء طقم متكامل لـ CNC نوع stepper motor nema34 736 oz-in و driver و breakout board bd 25 
ولكن للاسف بعد ان قمت بتوصيل لم تعمل الدائرة و في بعض الاحيان يسخن الماتور وبعض الاحيان اذا وضعت يدي علي اتحسس نبضات داخل الماتور ولكن بدون عمل 
قمت بالاتصال علي الشركة الصينية ولكن للاسف خدمتهم سيئة للغاية طبعا انا في تصوري ان المشكلة في البريك اوت بورد ولكن لا اعرف ماذا افعل علما ان تشتغل ولكن لا توصل للماتور فطرحت الموضوع هنا لكي يتم النقاش فيه وطرح بعض الحلول التي قد تفيدني وتفيد الاخوة الاعضاء والزوار 

ارجو واتمنى التفاعل .. لكم مودتي وفائق احترامي 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## رضا كامل (15 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا مش شايف توصيل بالكمبيوتر في الصورة
الموتور ح يشتغل ازاي ؟


----------



## منصور888 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اخ رضا اشكرك علي تفاعلك وكل عام وانت بخير ان شاء الله 
التوصيلات بالكمبيوتر سليمة بس التصوير تم بدون توصيل الكيبل الي الكمبيوتر 
وانا اتوقع انة لازم اشبك e-stop وانا حاليا احاول اشبك واشوف وش النتيجة 

لك مودتي وفائق احترامي


----------



## ali hedi (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخ منصور ربما هذا سيساعدك .... وكل عام و المسلمين بخير


----------



## ksaid (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا اخ احتمال كبير يسبب ما قلت عليه هو المحرك الخطوي يجب ان تكون اسلاك كل فاز مرتبة فائن اخلطت فاز ليست في مكانها سيسخن المحرك و تحس بنبضات خفيفة فيه ركب الفزات كما يلي


----------



## منصور888 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخ منصور ربما هذا سيساعدك .... وكل عام و المسلمين بخير



اخ علي من اعماق القلب اقدم لك اسمى معاني الشكر لتفاعلك مع الموضوع بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وصحتك ... وكل عام وانت بخير 

ولكن للاسف ماستفدت من الملف


----------



## منصور888 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ksaid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا اخ احتمال كبير يسبب ما قلت عليه هو المحرك الخطوي يجب ان تكون اسلاك كل فاز مرتبة فائن اخلطت فاز ليست في مكانها سيسخن المحرك و تحس بنبضات خفيفة فيه ركب الفزات كما يلي


اولا اشكرك علي تفاعلك مع الموضوع بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء و اود ان ابدأ لك بمباركة حلول عيد الاضحى المبارك وان يجعل هذا اليوم العظيم يوما تغفر فيه الذنوب والخطايا عظيمها ويسيرها وان يهدينا الي صراطة المسقيم ويجمعنا علي طاعتة ويرزقنا النظر الي وجهة الكريم .. كل عام وانت بخير 

المشكلة تركيب الاسلاك وفقا لانستركشن اللي جاي معه واتصلت بالشركة وركبت الاسلاك وفقا لترتيب اللي اخذتة منهم 
وفية نقطة ثانية .. مثلا لما امسك السلك الاحمر والاصفر واشبكهم علي الدي ميتر بيرن يعني بيصفر يعني هذا دليل اني فعلا شابك علي نفس القطب هذا اللي يخليني مقتنع اني ما اغير اي منفذ للموتور 

النقطة الاخيرة .. لما احرك الارقام اللي في جانب الدرايفر لتحديد العزم كل تحريكة بيتحرك الموتور حركة في اقل من نصف الثانية


----------



## ksaid (15 نوفمبر 2010)

هل جميع الدريفرات و المحركات نفس المشكلة


----------



## منصور888 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

هلا اخوي .. ايوة نفس المشكلة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ منصور

ليس من الضروري تركيب اي ستوب لتعمل الدائرة كل ما عليك في حالة عدم وجود ليميت سوتش او مفتاح اي ستوب مع الدائرة هو وضع علامه صح امام خانة اكتيف لوو في اعدادات الماك الخاصة بالليميت سوتش والاي ستوب 

وبالتوفيق وستعمل الدائرة ان لم يكن بها خلل وتأكد ان مفتاح الطوارئ مضيء باللون الاخضر وليس الاحمر


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (16 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل منصور
أرجو منك ان تتأكد من التالي بيانه بالتدريج وأفدنا بالنتيجة:

أولاً بخصوص الإنترفيس بورد عليك بمراجعة التالي:

الإنترفيس بورد يوجد بها مدخلين للتغذية 5 فولت , ويمكن توصيلهما بإحدى الطريقتين:
الأولى أن يتم توصيل مصدري تغذية معزولين كل منهما بقدرة 5 فولت , المصدر المعزول يتم توصيله إلى البينات التي جهة كابل الكمبيوتر , والمصدر الآخر المأخوذ من تغذية الدرايفرات يتم توصيله للبينات التي جهة الروزيتة الخارجية.
وفي هذه الحالة يجب نزع الجنابر الموجودة عند روزيتة القدرة التي بها أربعة عيون.

الطريقة الثانية أن يترك الجمبرين كما هما ويتم توصيل التغذية لمصدر 5 فولت واحد فقط.

وواضح من الصورة أنك قمت بتوصيل مصدر تغذية 5 فولت واحد فقط للوحة الإنترفيس , فهل أنت متأكد من وجود الجنابر مكانها ؟؟ (جمبرين)

أرجو التأكد من أن مصدر تنغذية 5 فولت موجود على الأطراف الأربعة لروزيتة القدرة.
تأكد باستخدام الآفو ميتر أن قياس طرفي الجهد على طرفي الزوج الول للروزيتة 5 فولت , وكذلك أن فرق الجهد على طرفي الزوج الثاني للروزيتة 5 فولت أيضاً

يجب أن تتأكد من هذا قبل أي مرحلة أخرى


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (16 نوفمبر 2010)

النقطة الثانية التي يجب التأكد منها هي:
كتابة عنوان البورت صحيح في التعتريف في برنامج الماك 3
وقد ذكرت هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل في موضوع تفاصيل دقيقة عن ماك3 , في كيفية معرفة عنوان البورت على الوجه الصحيح.
لأن كتابة العنوان خطأ سيؤدي لنفس النتيجة.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (16 نوفمبر 2010)

يا أخ منصور
من خلال الصورة غير الواضحة التي أدرجتها أجد أن هناك نقص في التوصيلات ما بين لوحة الإنترفيس والدرايفر.

أولاً واضح أنك تستعمل مصدر تغذية واحد فقط للوحة الإنترفيس 5 فولت (السلكة البنية 5 فولت والسلكة الزرقاء أرضي), فهل تأكدت أن الأرضي الخاص بمصدر التغذية الـ 5 فولت متصل بالأرضي الخاص بمصدر التغذية للدرايفر ؟؟
هذا غير واضح بالصورة

ثانياً كل من stp - dir له طرفين توصيل وليس طرف واحد
يعني STP على الدرايفر له طرفين أحدهما يتم توصيله بلوحة الإنترفيس والآخر إما بمصدر التغذية 5 فولت الخاص بلوحة الإنترفيس إذا كانت تعمل على نظام Active low
أو أن يتم توصيل الطرف الآخر على الأرضي إذا كنت تعمل بنظام Active high
ولكن الحقيقة لا أجد أياً من ذلك واضحاً بالصورة
الواضح أمامي أنك قمت بتوصيل سلكتين فقط (الصفراء والخضراء) من لوحة الإنترفيس للدرايفر أحدهما للستيب والثانية للدايريكشن , وتجاهلت الطرفين الآخرين لكل منهما

أرجو الإيضاح


----------



## منصور888 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ منصور
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اشكرك اخي طارق علي المشاركة اود ان اهنئك بحلول عيد الاضحى المبارك .. عملت هذا ولكن دون جدوى


----------



## منصور888 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> يا أخ منصور
> من خلال الصورة غير الواضحة التي أدرجتها أجد أن هناك نقص في التوصيلات ما بين لوحة الإنترفيس والدرايفر.
> 
> أولاً واضح أنك تستعمل مصدر تغذية واحد فقط للوحة الإنترفيس 5 فولت (السلكة البنية 5 فولت والسلكة الزرقاء أرضي), فهل تأكدت أن الأرضي الخاص بمصدر التغذية الـ 5 فولت متصل بالأرضي الخاص بمصدر التغذية للدرايفر ؟؟
> ...



اخ سيف اولا اهنئك بحلول عيد الاضحى المبارك وعيد سعيد 
انا رسمت رسم توضيحي بطريقة التسليك 





ويوجد نقطة اكتشفتها مع المهندس عبدالعزيز ( K-said) ان مخرج الطاقة من الدرايفر مختلف 









علما انني بهذة الدائرة عندما قمت بتوصيلها بمحرك نيما 23 اشتغل شغل طبيعي دون مشااكل


----------



## منصور888 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أخي الفاضل منصور
> أرجو منك ان تتأكد من التالي بيانه بالتدريج وأفدنا بالنتيجة:
> 
> أولاً بخصوص الإنترفيس بورد عليك بمراجعة التالي:
> ...



قمت بربط مصدر التغذية الكل علي حدى منفذ خاص بالانترفيس كما هو موضح بالسلك الاحمر والاسود , والمنفذ الاخر هو خروج التغذية الي الدرايفر كما هو موضح بالسلك الازرق 

وقمت بمعاينة مصادر الفولت الطاقة ممتازة تصل الي 5.1 فولت من الانترفيس والدرايفر


----------

